# Welche Protektorenweste könnt Ihr empfehlen?



## MonsterJoe (26. Januar 2015)

Hallo Miteinander!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Protektorenweste. 
zZ. nutze ich eine alte 661 aus 2010/2011 (glaube ich) https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...ktorenweste-Modell-2014-Auslaufmodell-p39770/
Die ist bereits ausgeleihert und schlabbert nur noch auf mir rum 

Es gibt ja bereits einige mit Schaum, D3O ....  Ich kann mir selber nicht vorstellen, dass das den gleichen "Schutz" auf dem Rücken bietet, wie eine aus Kunststoff. Lasse mich aber gerne einen besseren belehren 

Kurz und Schmerzlos:

Ich suche eine Weste die, A: einigermaßen bequem ist   B: Schutz bietet	C: ~100-150€   D: am Besten mit eigenen "Sturz-Erfahrung" 

Würde mich über Tipps und Erfahrungen freuen.


Grüße Joe!


----------



## sun909 (26. Januar 2015)

Suchfunktion bringt einige Threads hier dazu. Gesehen?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derbenno (27. Januar 2015)

Ich habe die Oneal MadAss. Die ist absolut Klasse und Sturzerprobt


----------



## VinWoods (17. Februar 2015)

die Sachen von Leatt sin sehr geil. Die Protektorenjacke 3DF fahre ich selber. hat schon 1-2 Stürze mitgemacht absolut top. kannst ohne Probleme kaufen war am Anfang auch sehr skeptisch aber wurde positiv überrascht.


----------



## Jierdan (17. Februar 2015)

Viele anprobiert und dann bei IXS Carver gelandet 
Bissl frickelig aber tausend mal besser als die 661 davor.


----------



## Guinness (26. Februar 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Suchfunktion bringt einige Threads hier dazu. Gesehen?



Viele Threads aber wenig Antworten


----------



## MonsterJoe (16. März 2015)

Ich habe nun eine neue gefunden.
Leatt Brace, Body Vest Adv. 

Sie wiegt leider etwas mehr als meine alte von 661, schrenkt etwas im Halsbereich ein, aber sobald es Bergab geht, konnte ich die Punkte nicht mehr spüren. Sitzt gut und man gewöhnt sich schnell dran. Kanns vorerst weiter empfehlen 

Grüße


----------



## lukreinhold (18. März 2015)

Also ich habe eine von IXS, Man bleibt super beweglich und Bikepark erprobt ist sie auch schon 

Grüße


----------



## stanleydobson (21. März 2015)

Ich hab die Bliss Arg 1.0 LD Vest

wenn man mal von den größenangaben absieht, eine sehr bequeme veste


----------



## lukreinhold (10. April 2015)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Ich hab die Bliss Arg 1.0 LD Vest
> 
> wenn man mal von den größenangaben absieht, eine sehr bequeme veste


 Warum? Liegen die so komplett daneben? Zu klein, zu gro?


----------



## stanleydobson (10. April 2015)

lukreinhold schrieb:


> Warum? Liegen die so komplett daneben? Zu klein, zu gro?



ich sag mal so, in klamotten hab ich meistens S, manchmal M, die veste hab ich in L

einen bauch verzeiht das ding nicht, habs aber hauptsächloch in L genommen damit hinten der schutz richtig runter geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## motivio (12. April 2015)

Hat schon mal einer die Protektoren Jacken von Xion probiert? Alles mit D30.
http://www.xionpg.com


----------



## uncle_ffm (12. April 2015)

Bin mit der O'Neal Anger ST sehr zufrieden.  Belüftung während der Fahrt ist auch gut, in der Sonne im Stand merkt man die wärme schon, aber es hat nicht großartig gestört.  
Hab die Weste mal auf ner 10km Tour ausprobiert und war angenehm überrascht 
Nur ne Sturz-Erfahrung fehlt bisher... 
Tragekomfort ist sehr gut und sie stört eigentlich fast gar nicht. Insgesamt macht die Weste einen sehr guten Eindruck.
Cheers


----------



## motivio (17. April 2015)

motivio schrieb:


> Hat schon mal einer die Protektoren Jacken von Xion probiert? Alles mit D30.
> http://www.xionpg.com



Jacke ist angekommen. Passt super, bequem und bietet guten Schutz auch vorne.


----------



## sp00n82 (18. April 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Viele anprobiert und dann bei IXS Carver gelandet


Hm, die IXS Carver finde ich gar nicht als Protektorshirt / -jacke.



lukreinhold schrieb:


> Also ich habe eine von IXS, Man bleibt super beweglich und Bikepark erprobt ist sie auch schon


Hack? Hammer? Cleaver? Assault?
Die Aussage ist ungefähr so genau wie "ich fahre ein Fully".


----------



## Frorider71 (21. April 2015)

motivio schrieb:


> Jacke ist angekommen. Passt super, bequem und bietet guten Schutz auch vorne.


Welche Größe hast du genommen bei deiner Körpergröße? Hast du die Jacke schon mal gewogen? Würde mich brennend interessieren.


----------



## motivio (3. Mai 2015)

Frorider71 schrieb:


> Welche Größe hast du genommen bei deiner Körpergröße? Hast du die Jacke schon mal gewogen? Würde mich brennend interessieren.



Ich habe XL genommen bei einer Größe von 182cm. Das Gewicht hängt etwas davon ab, in welcher Dicke Du die Rückenprotektorplatte auswählst (11mm oder 18mm). In Summe bin ich aber sehr zufrieden mit dem Gewicht. Werde sie bei der nächsten Gelegenheit mal auf die Küchenwaage legen.
Service von XION ist sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sneakerzoom (3. Mai 2015)

Habe mir die Oneal Anger ST Vest geholt. In Größe L passt sie mir (185 / 85 kg) sehr gut! Der Rücken passt angenehm von der Länge, die Verarbeitung schaut auch gut aus.
Die Polsterung an der Brust ist zwar nicht so "massiv" wie am Rücken, dürfte aber doch einiges aushalten.
Alles in allem muss mal geschaut werden, wie sie sich im Echteinsatz schlägt, der erste Eindruck ist aber sehr gut!


----------



## scratch_a (7. Mai 2015)

Hat zufällig hier schon mal wer die TSG Frag Shirt s/s D30 (https://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Kleidung/Protektoren/Protektorweste/Frag-Shirt-s-s-D30.html) ausprobiert? Sieht recht vielversprechend aus, auch von den Features her...bei den anderen leichten Westen wie 
ONEAL STV Short Sleeve Protektor Shirt oder Race Face Flank D3O befürchte ich, dass das Anziehen ohne Reißverschluss doch etwas nervig sein könnte? Hätte auf schon auch gerne eine Weste, die an den Schultern bißl was hat.


----------



## lukreinhold (21. Mai 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hm, die IXS Carver finde ich gar nicht als Protektorshirt / -jacke.
> 
> 
> Hack? Hammer? Cleaver? Assault?
> Die Aussage ist ungefähr so genau wie "ich fahre ein Fully".



Sorry 

Ich meine die IXS Aussault. Darin hat man noch genug Bewegungsfreiheit und alles wichtige ist geschützt


----------



## sp00n82 (15. Juni 2015)

@motivio
Wie sind denn deine Erfahrungen mit der Xion-Jacke inzwischen? Wie macht sie sich bei den 30°+ inzwischen?

Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Shirt/Jacke mit D3o-Protektoren, das nicht gleich nach kompletter DH-Austattung aussieht und sich auch so anfühlt. Einsatzgebiet sollen Enduro-Touren oder auch mal Shuttletouren in Finale Ligure etc. sein.
Wichtig wären Schulter- und Brustschutz, Rückenschutz ist im Rucksack schon vorhanden, der sollte also nicht stören oder abnehmbar sein.

Das von @scratch_a angesprochene TSG Frag Shirt sieht auch nicht schlecht aus, und ein Reißverschluss wäre wirklich sinnvoll. Ich krieg ja schon die engen Funktionshemden kaum ausgezogen nach dem Biken. Hast du das mal ausprobiert?


----------



## scratch_a (15. Juni 2015)

Ja, ich hatte es ausprobiert. Hing in Größe M wie ein nasser Sack an mir dran (1,85m, ca. 70kg nackt) und die Protektoren standen irgendwie zu weit weg....in S wäre es wohl zu kurz gewesen, deswegen probiere ich als nächstes das O'Neal STV...hat oben angeblich auch einen Reißverschluss.
Also so von der Qualität hätte das TSG schon getaugt, aber dafür muss man wohl etwas mehr Körperfülle haben, damit es gut passt.


----------



## sp00n82 (15. Juni 2015)

War das Frag Shirt vorne an der Brust auch mit D3o-Schaum, oder war das nur so Pseudo-Schaumstoff?
Beim ONeal STV meinte ein Kollege, dass ihm das zu dünn gewesen wäre.


----------



## scratch_a (15. Juni 2015)

Sorry, das kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten. Is schon wieder paar Wochen her. War aber schon etwas dicker, wenn ich mich recht erinner, aber ob es D30 war?? Glaubs fast eher nicht.

Die Weste schau ich mir einfach mal an...bin ja kaum im Park unterwegs und wenn, dann auch nur mit sehr geringer Geschwindigkeit und ohne großen Sprünge usw. . Aber wenn es mir nicht taugt, geht die auch wieder zurück. Meine jetzige Dainese die ich noch habe ist ja auch nicht so verkehrt, hat halt nix für die Schultern und der Rückenschutz ist fast etwas zu steif (war beim Kauf auch hauptsächlich zum Skifahren gedacht).


----------



## Thebike69 (24. Juni 2015)

Hi, 
habe mir die Dainese Hybrid bestellt. Da ich immer ein EVOC Rucksack mit Rückenprotektor trage. Wollte ich mal das Teil testen. Jemand Erfahrung damit?


----------



## der_dino (27. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

bin vorhin im Bikemarkt über dieses Jacket gestolpert
(Alpinestars Evolution Jacket)
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/08...15-enduro-bekleidung-und-clevere-protektoren/

Hat das schon irgendwer gesehen/gefahren? Vielleicht nicht für den härtesten Downhill Einsatz gemacht, aber für alles andere?!
Wie der TE MonsterJoe schon fragte, wie zuverlässig ist so ein Schaumpanzer?

Das Gimmick mit dem Fach für die Trinkblase finde ich super !


----------



## dieterAschmitz (4. Oktober 2015)

motivio schrieb:


> Jacke ist angekommen. Passt super, bequem und bietet guten Schutz auch vorne.


@motivio 
Hi, hast du mal einen Zwischenstand zu der XION Jacke? verarbeitung, Tragekomfort,Hitzeempfinden, Waschen-trocknen, Schon mal (leider??) abgelegt . Lieben Dank Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## motivio (4. Oktober 2015)

Bin super zufrieden mit der XION Jacke. War im Sommer nicht zu warm im DH. Zum Waschen die D30 Teile entfernen. Rückenteil schützt gut und ist belüftet durch Rillen in der D30 Platte. Ich bevorzuge die Jacke klar vor einem harten Panzer, wegen der Beweglichkeit.


----------



## dieterAschmitz (4. Oktober 2015)

@motivio 
OK, besten Dank


----------

